

Mozilla and the National Science Foundation launch open innovation challenge - pathdependent
http://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/06/13/mozilla-ignite/

======
iandanforth
Thanks for the link! Here's mine:

<https://t.co/vTmqyCah>

